# يصطنع



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ممكن يتفضل أحد الكرام بشرح الجملة التي تبدأ ب"التي كان يصطنعها"  والتي تليها لأني أشعر أن فيهما تناقض. هي من مقالة عن طه حسين وكتابه في الشعر الجاهلي
و كتابه المثير للجدل «في الشعر الجاهلي» الذى تمحور حول فرضية أن القرآن هو أصدق مرآة للعصر الجاهلي، وليس الشعر الجاهلي، باعتبار القرآن كتاباً عربياً، لغته هي اللغة العربية التي كان يصطنعها الناس في عصره أي العصر الجاهلي، كما أن العصر الجاهلي كان عصراً متقدماً على المستوى العقلي، ومن ثم فلا يمكن أن يُفهم عبر هذا الشعر المسمى بالجاهلي الذى هو قليل من حيث أصالته وارتباطه بالعصر الجاهلي، ومن ثم فهو لا يمثل العصر الجاهلي بل تمثله أغلبية ما نعرفه من الشعر الجاهلي الذى انتُحل بعد ظهور الإسلام
في الشعر الجاهلي،


----------



## WadiH

المقال نفسه ضعيف في رأيي
لكن الفكرة هنا أنه حسب نظرية طه حسين فإن القرآن هو الوثيقة التاريخية التي يمكن لنا الركون إليها في معرفة أحوال العصر الجاهلي وطبيعة اللغة العربية في ذلك العصر لأننا نعرف يقيناً أنه يعود إلى تلك الفترة، أما ما يسمى بالشعر الجاهلي فلا يفيدنا كثيراً في معرفة أحوال العصر الجاهلي ولغته لأن أغلبيته منحول في العصر الإسلامي حسب زعم طه حسين.  لكن لم أفهم الجملة الأخيرة التي يقول فيها "بل تمثله أغلبية ما نعرفه من الشعر الجاهلي" وأتفق معك أنها تناقض الجملة التي قبلها.


----------



## Huda

Wadi Hanifa said:


> المقال نفسه ضعيف في رأيي
> لكن الفكرة هنا أنه حسب نظرية طه حسين فإن القرآن هو الوثيقة التاريخية التي يمكن لنا الركون إليها في معرفة أحوال العصر الجاهلي وطبيعة اللغة العربية في ذلك العصر لأننا نعرف يقيناً أنه يعود إلى تلك الفترة، أما ما يسمى بالشعر الجاهلي فلا يفيدنا كثيراً في معرفة أحوال العصر الجاهلي ولغته لأن أغلبيته منحول في العصر الإسلامي حسب زعم طه حسين.  لكن لم أفهم الجملة الأخيرة التي يقول فيها "بل تمثله أغلبية ما نعرفه من الشعر الجاهلي" وأتفق معك أنها تناقض الجملة التي قبلها.


شكرًا جزيلا ما معنى يصطنعها الناس؟


----------



## WadiH

الله أعلم لكن أتوقع أنه يقصد أنهم اصطلحوا أو تواضعوا عليها، أو شيء من هذا القبيل.
المقال حديث فلعل بالإمكان سؤال الكاتب بالإيميل؟


----------

